# what paint to use



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a 6 foot by 2 foot by 2 1/2 foot tall tank, and a year old Columbian (Not Gold) . I want to use it, but is it big enough, and can I use a water-proofing paint like water base epoxy paint, as I don't wan't wood rot. The tank is pine with an enormous front window and is top access. I plan to cut in a rear panel access. I want to use it standing properly but I have considered and not yet dismissed laying it on its back, creating a front access that consists of two sliding glass panes and a huge top window. I just don't like the idea of having that window on top as it will interfere with any lighting I will ever plan or try to use. But back to topic, any sugestions on paint? aswell has any one have or have seen a research paper on these crazy guys I mean crazy mine is off the hook and very Mike Tyson biter like. I don't care if he tames he can just do what he pleases as it's his life here too Co-existance I say he as I have my hopes but can't verify my sexing as I don't know any locals with tegus in Northern Ontario Canada Oh yes my tegu is very out of his comfort zone but he has his gear Lights, and heaters (under tank type) I know I said tank up there and I know it's not a tank but a wood box with windows oh oops lol back to topic what paint? hmm


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

Post some pics of the tank and Tegu. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2332 Then we can make some suggestions. 

I custom designed in 2 sections (top & bottom so they can be moved through doorways). The bottom has sheet vinyl flooring to keep it water tight. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=345

I used Kilz primer and exterior latex paint to cover all the wood surfaces. It's been scratched off on a few corners but it's holding up well otherwise after 1 year.

You'll find a top access tank will stress the Tegu as you (the predator) swoop down from above to grab him. 

You should heat from above, like the sun. Tegus burrow to get away from the heat. Don't forget to provide a proper UVB lamp.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

So far I have only primed with Kilz too. I do use above heating, SunGlo bulb and a UVB, aswell as an under tank heat pad where his cave/burrow is, and a Repti-Sun night heat bulb. I'm using a cave for now that I bought but will be converting to just substrate and rocks so he can do his thing naturally like. I know he don't like my Bird-grab-from-above hands so I try to just leave him be. I don't mind if I ever get a docile lil buddy. I'll find an A B&W for that. I also try to feed him when he isn't looking. Now did you use that Latex inside the enclosure aswell? You said "scratched off" so I believe you have. Is this ok for these lil guys. I will post pics asap. I just gotta borrow my friends camera as all I have is the crap they put in cell phones lol and Thanks Dave


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey Dave here's some pics of my friend.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> So far I have only primed with Kilz too. I do use above heating, SunGlo bulb and a UVB, aswell as an under tank heat pad where his cave/burrow is, and a Repti-Sun night heat bulb. I'm using a cave for now that I bought but will be converting to just substrate and rocks so he can do his thing naturally like. I know he don't like my Bird-grab-from-above hands so I try to just leave him be. I don't mind if I ever get a docile lil buddy. I'll find an A B&W for that. I also try to feed him when he isn't looking. Now did you use that Latex inside the enclosure aswell? You said "scratched off" so I believe you have. Is this ok for these lil guys. I will post pics asap. I just gotta borrow my friends camera as all I have is the crap they put in cell phones lol and Thanks Dave


Don't waste your money on those SunGlo & ReptiSun night time bulbs!! Use a halogen flood light from Wal-Mart or Home Depot (you'll get much more heat), and use the dark purple "party" bulbs available at Home Depot and Wal-Mart. We have a yearly Halloween store that sells the purple bulbs for $3 and has a 50% off sale the day after Halloween. YES, $1.50 for 75W night time bulbs!!! They look the same and put out the same temps as the $10 reptiles bulbs. We get 10 every year!!

Unless your room gets down to 65Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â° you don't need any night time heat. You want the cool side to be about room temp, so adding a UTH won't allow him to cool off in his burrow. But that depends on the temps in your room at night.

The paint is quite durable, it only scratched off on a few corners near the doors.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> Hey Dave here's some pics of my friend.


I use the same background!! 13 feet of it per enclosure!!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Oct 17, 2008)

So you haven't commented on him or his health. You think he's doing well or? Any suggestions are welcome. I gave some guy who was raising him some cash so I could have the tegu live with me. I don't trust the person as he made unbelieveable claims. I've only found two things not right on his body. First is the result of bad shed which cost my bud a toe nail and the second is some damage to the tip of his tail. It's not closed up with scale but rather a pink flesh coloured skin that has grown and closed the damaged ending. I'm not sure as to how that happened tho. All this I discovered when getting him to my home. Once again tho I do call it a he but am not 110% sure. I feel bumps where bumbs belong but I'm maybe too gentil to test him and am very afraid of probes. I'll start using the flood light and yes my apt is a tad cool. I live in Northern Ontario so his temps are always a big concern. I only use the UTH when the heat in my building hasn't come on. My LL is a cheap ass with the heat lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

It's hard to see but he looks good. It sounds like he got a tail nip. How long is he?? It's probably too early to tell the sex by the bumps. Don't risk probing unless you REALLY know what you're doing! I figured it might be a bit cool at night up there! You could use an electric, oil filled, space heater to raise the room temp at night. Heating from below is just unnatural for a burrowing animal.


----------

